# Six13



## nineason (Jun 27, 2012)

I am looking to buy my first road bike (since I was 12) and came across this in craigslist.

Cannondale Six13

based on the specs provided and design of the bike I concluded that it is a 2008 Cannondale Six13-6

BikePedia - 2008 Cannondale Six13 6 Complete Bicycle

Would this be a decent first road bike, and is the price fair? I know looking at my mt. bike, it does not hold its value at all  (but its still a great bike and I doubt I will get rid of it).

Are Shimano Tiagra components good or will I end up upgrading them later on.

Thanks.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Have you look at the caad10 roadbike? $800 seems to be on the high side six13 was good at the time but the new caad10 is a much better bike.


----------



## nineason (Jun 27, 2012)

I have only looked online at the Cannondale CAAD10 5 Compact Bike - 2012 at REI.com, there are no bike shops around here that have them 

I would not pay $800 for the six13, I would have offered probably way less, maybe $500 then come up to $650 (~ half MSRP). I figured I would just check out the used market here, I might get a lot of bike for little $$.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

2013 models are coming soon and there are not may LBS had caad 10 in stock, if you can locate one make a move on it otherwise have to wait until Sep.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

I would say there is nothing wrong with the Six13 as a first bike. The ride is pretty decent actually and it is not as stiff as some of the later models from Cannondale. With that said, I agree the price is steep. You could easily do better in terms of components at a similar price point if you so chose to. Up to you really.


----------



## ggphysics (Jul 24, 2007)

I own a 2008 six13. The price is high for the component level; $500 seems about right if the wheels are true. The geometry is very responsive on this frame but otherwise the ride is great.


----------



## soonerrebel (May 25, 2006)

The SIX13 is a great frame, I have three of them, but as stated due to the age and components the price is too high.


----------



## nineason (Jun 27, 2012)

Well the guy has never gotten back to me so I guess he didn't want to sell it anyway.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Move on get a Supersix instead.


----------



## nineason (Jun 27, 2012)

If I can find a good deal on one I would; since this is my 5th post I will be able to ask a question in the beginner's sub-forum, about a Quintana Roo (there is no subforum for that brand)


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Quintana Roo is special in TT bike.


----------



## nineason (Jun 27, 2012)

This is the bike BikePedia - 1996 Quintana Roo Kilo Private Reserve Complete Bicycle

they are asking $350 I am seeing if they will go lower.

Here is the link to my post in the beginner's section
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/beginners-corner/quintana-roo-kilo-284105.html


----------

